# server suggestions for vm node



## netnub (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm looking for a fairly cheap server to purchase and colocate in a canadian datacenter. It'll be running virtual machines ("Virtual Private Servers"), I need to run:

2x Mac OSx 

4x Windows (XP, 7, 8, SERVER)

8x Linux (Centos, opensuse, ubuntu, etc)

I am ideally looking for less then $3000 cost, any suggestions?


----------



## shovenose (Jun 6, 2013)

E5-2630/64GB/4x1TB Hardware Raid10+BBU.


I don't have that for sale but off the top of my head if you run like ESXi on it that would be plenty for your needs!


----------



## acd (Jun 6, 2013)

Something to note, running OSX on anything but Apple hardware is against the EULA. It's also a pain in the butt to install and subsequently keep updated.


----------



## serverian (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm selling this for $3000

Intel E5 1650 CPU ($578)

Supermicro X9SRI-F Motherboard ($287)

Dynatron E5 CPU Cooler ($31)

Supermicro 213LT-600LPB Chassis ($370)

8 x 16GB DDR3 RAM ($120x8)

LSI 9266-4i Raid Controller with BBU ($460)

4 x Samsung 512GB 840 PRO SSD ($470x4)


----------



## mikho (Jun 6, 2013)

acd said:


> Something to note, running OSX on anything but Apple hardware is against the EULA. It's also a pain in the butt to install and subsequently keep updated.


As said, if you want to keep it within the EULA then your options are limited.


----------



## netnub (Jun 6, 2013)

serverian said:


> I'm selling this for $3000
> 
> Intel E5 1650 CPU ($578)
> 
> ...


I'll give ya $2k for it if you'll accept?


----------



## serverian (Jun 6, 2013)

netnub said:


> I'll give ya $2k for it if you'll accept?


Why that much? $1 is more than enough for me.


----------

